# fell in Love and came home with another bird!



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

Went to get millet and came good with a beautiful Baby! So Adorable what mutation is it? Any idea on sex?


----------



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I have no guesses on mutation or sex, but wow, what a beautiful baby! I can see why you came home with more than millet.


----------



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

just stunning i know...think its names kowhai


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The bird is a beautiful pearl. You can't tell the sex yet since (s)he didn't go through her first molt. It's common for a first molt to start around 6 months. If your bird starts to lose those pearls and replaces them with dark feathers, it's a male. After the first molt he will look like a normal grey. If she's a girl. She will pretty much look exactly the same.


----------



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

just beautiful ..there were 5 of them in the cage all siblings...the rest were all grey and this beautiful one...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Pearl, possibly pearl pied (?) I think I see a solid yellow flight feather? Such a gorgeous 'tiel! :blush:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Cinnamon pearl I'd say, but then again it is pretty light in the picture. Any idea on how old it is?


----------



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

just weaned...would that make any difference to sexing if all the other siblings were grey?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Just asking. Like Baruch said, if it is older than or at the age of 6 months then the bird will have gone through its 1st major molt. If it's a hen it will keep the pearls. If it's a cock it will lose them


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

If you could find out the parents' mutations, you'd get a better idea of sex. If the mother is a pearl, it could be either. If the mother is not pearl, you have a girl.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

What a gorgeous baby tiel! I love their pearling!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

trudi said:


> just weaned...would that make any difference to sexing if all the other siblings were grey?


Not really. We can actually sex him/her for you if you tell us whether the mom was a pearl or not.

Edit: There is a very high chance that this bird is a female.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> Pearl, possibly pearl pied (?) I think I see a solid yellow flight feather? Such a gorgeous 'tiel! :blush:


Ooh. I see it too! If that yellow flight feather on the left wing is solid yellow, the bird is a pearl pied.


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'm also thinking _probably_ female because if the hen was a pearl, they'd likely have ended up with more than 1 pearl out of 5.

Then again, out of 7 babies (two clutches), one of my pairs has given me 5 WF lutino females, 1 WF pied (probably male), and 1 WF cinnamon. So I suppose "probability" doesn't always mean much. :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I think it does because if the mom isn't pearl and you have a pearl baby, it means that the father is solit to pearl. That would make the baby a female. But in order to get a pearl male, both parents would have to carry the gene resulting in more pearls in the clutch.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

She/he is gorgeous! My Yoko looks similar to your new baby!


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

Haimovfids said:


> I think it does because if the mom isn't pearl and you have a pearl baby, it means that the father is solit to pearl. That would make the baby a female. But in order to get a pearl male, both parents would have to carry the gene resulting in more pearls in the clutch.


Right. 

I'm referring to the probability that there would be more (if mom is a pearl). There "should" be, but that doesn't always make it so. I mean, we "shouldn't" have got 5 lutinos out of 7, but we sure did! lol


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I understood what you meant. I was just clearing up what I meant in my earlier post.


----------



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

i rang the shop today for her to find out the mutation of the parents...shes settling in well and we stuck with the name kowhai.........


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's the moms mutation your going to need more. I like the name Kowhai. It's very unique.


----------



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks...kowhai is yellow in maori--- it also relates to the kowhai tree which produces spiral shapes.. so can be related to patterns also...


----------



## cpc1007 (Jul 22, 2014)

Haimovfids said:


> The bird is a beautiful pearl. You can't tell the sex yet since (s)he didn't go through her first molt. It's common for a first molt to start around 6 months. If your bird starts to lose those pearls and replaces them with dark feathers, it's a male. After the first molt he will look like a normal grey. If she's a girl. She will pretty much look exactly the same.


Is it possible for a male to retain the pearls?
PiPi is 8+ months old now, he lost all the bars under tail feathers, his behaviors are all male-like (very noisy!).

Thanks!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

cpc1007 said:


> Is it possible for a male to retain the pearls?
> PiPi is 8+ months old now, he lost all the bars under tail feathers, his behaviors are all male-like (very noisy!).
> 
> Thanks!



I'm pretty sure Pipi is a female. It's very normal for cockatiels to scream a lot. It's a male behavior to sing, do heart wings, and beak bang on his perch and cage. Pipi is a pearl. Pearl cockatiels are different that other mutations. The tail feathers won't help with sexing.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I think kowhai is a female and a pearl. Beautiful and cute bird of yours.


----------



## cpc1007 (Jul 22, 2014)

Haimovfids said:


> I'm pretty sure Pipi is a female. It's very normal for cockatiels to scream a lot. It's a male behavior to sing, do heart wings, and beak bang on his perch and cage. Pipi is a pearl. Pearl cockatiels are different that other mutations. The tail feathers won't help with sexing.


Thanks.
I don't mean to hajack this post, but here is a bit more observation:

PiPi is also a pied, if it matters in pearl tiel gender determination.
PiPi does do whistle, sing, imitae sounds, beak bang (in a concussion-causing strength), opening wings a bit when sing...etc.

The tail feather bars disappeared when PiPi was 5-6 months old.

Maybe PiPi is just a confused birdie..


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Everytime I visit the pet store to buy food/millet/toys/goodies for them I end up seeing another cockatiel and and find myself spending half hour just trying to part with the bird. Every tiel I see I wanna buy!  Help!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

How is Pipi a pied? (Btw, that question is not supposed to sound rude, I am just curious since I don't see any pied on her.) Does (s)he have at least one 100% clear yellow flight or tail feather? If (s)he has at least one, then (s)he is a pied. Your right, pieds do hold on to the pearls longer but they also lose some in the process. Female cockatiels can sing and talk as well, it's just rare. I'm really not sure about the heart wings and beak banging. Maybe you do have a male. I'm not sure.


----------

